
Sort by Controversial - btown
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/10/30/sort-by-controversial/
======
Cieplak
If we can’t have the list of scissor statements, I wonder how much work it
would be to generate the lists. He mentioned spending a few k on AWS
resources, but shouldn’t be that expensive if you already own a few
workstations and servers with decent GPUs.

